# thought someone might enjoy this



## jefmcg (23 Jul 2016)

http://thebikeshow.net/all-aboard-cycle-touring-with-kids-on-the-devon-coast-to-coast/

Just listened to this as a podcast. Two small families, with very young children, on a b&b Tour.









> The Devon Coast to Coast is a 99 mile long route across England’s third largest county, from the Bristol Channel in the north to the English Channel in the south. It is 70 per cent traffic free and passes through the dramatic upland landscape of Dartmoor National Park, following the course of three old railway lines. It’s an ideal route for family cycling tour and Jack and Sarah and Adam and Sarah discuss riding the route with a 3 year old, a 2 year old and an 11 month old. In addition Jack talks to some of the key players at Devon County Council who have worked to build the county’s enviable network of traffic-free walking and cycling trails.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2016)

Touring in Brittany many years ago, we met a family doing a very similar route to us, so we came across them at the same Gite D'etape's on a few occasions before we diverged and they had 7 kids from two marriages including their own 3 month old baby with them.

It was only years later when we had two of our own that we realized just how remarkable that was.


----------



## Sixmile (28 Jul 2016)

I listened to the 1st 10 minutes and it sounds interesting. I've downloaded it so I can listen to it with my wife who hopefully she'll be inspired. I take the two girls out regularly, sometimes for 4 or 5 hour stints but usually mummy stays put in the house for some R&R. I still plan to do a little overnight biking adventure with the kids so maybe this will tell her it's possible. I can empathise with the over packing thing when you have kids.


----------

